# Cardio absolutely necessary to reduce bodyfat?



## username1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I know the answer but, wanted to explain where I'm coming from. I'm thinking after my next bulking blast (NPP/TPP/Dbol), I will come back down to my test cruise and then thinking to run primobolan and adjust my diet to go in a caloric deficit to start cutting BF. Now, I don't like doing cardio because I get tired quickly. Though the major new issue is that I had an MRI done on my back and I have disc bulges that get irritated when I run and in various exercises so my chiropractor told me to avoid running, speed walking is fine, and she doesn't want me to land on the concrete hard so I guess no jumping.

Would I not see any reduction in BF if I went into the caloric deficit and instead of doing cardio (not hardcore cardio but, just speed walking on a treadmill is fine) and was lifting like normal, like I am now. Would I see any benefits? Would it be worth it to do this? Or maybe instead of lifting heavy, I go low on the weight and higher reps, will that count as cardio? I want to continue lifting and not have to do the usual cardio. Or will that be pointless? Since I'm in a caloric deficit I'm not getting my protein etc. so lifting is not going to do me any good? 

Lastly, is there a certain weight that I should reach before I start cutting? Right now I'm 170 and I was at 15% BF last summer, so it's been a while since I've checked, need to retest so I really hate how my belly looks bloated sometimes, usually later in the evenings once I've been eating throughout the day. So, I really want to focus on getting this slimmed down after the next blast. When I measure it, I think my stomach is 35.5". Also, I would like to see more definition so another reason I wanted to cut but, thing is that let's just say on the low end I gain 10 pounds on this next blast, so lets' say I'm at 180 lbs. is it worth it for me to cut at this weight? Or should I wait until I get higher like 200 or something?


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2013)

You can cut without doing cardio, but that means being very strict with your diet.  By strict I mean Cashout strict.  This means no junk at all!!!!!  You'll need to find out your daily calorie requirement & drop into a calorie defict.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 18, 2013)

I knew a guy that hated cardio and read somewhere about cold water submersion......basically burning calories by shivering.  He filled up his bath tub with cold water and just about gave himself hypothermia.  He decided real quick that cardio wasn t so bad.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 18, 2013)

In a nutshell, NO, you don't need to do cardio to drop bodyfat.

In my years, even when preping for shows, I've done almost no direct cardio work.

You will cut body fat as long as you have fewer calories in your body than you burn. Period.

You can do it two ways - 1) burn more calories by increasing activity (i.e. cardio) or 2) consume few calories.

I've always thought it easier to eat less than to do more work. That is the shortest path to the objective IMO.

DF is right, if you are going to follow my plan, you better be prepared to be totally committed to the goal. That is where most guys fail.

So, be prepared for this all day err day!

9 oz shredded chicken breast
1 cup cooked rice
1 medium cored apple
20 oz water


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2013)

just a matter of less cals coming in than going out.  if you do that you will lose weight/BF.


----------



## PFM (Jan 18, 2013)

Cashout said:


> In a nutshell, NO, you don't need to do cardio to drop bodyfat.
> 
> In my years, even when preping for shows, I've done almost no direct cardio work.
> 
> ...



I am used to getting Cash Boner, this time I got boner looking at his food. (slight homo)


----------



## Rip (Jan 18, 2013)

That's so true. I competed in a Masters competion without doing cardio. I think I got pretty shredded, although I did take Xenadrine.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 18, 2013)

PFM - I aim to please and I'm glad I was able to follow through yet again!


----------



## Rip (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's a pic from that show. This was before ever using anything but over the counter pro-hormones and xenadrine.


----------



## username1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome replies. 

I have to watch my diet regardless because I have pre-diabetes so cheating for me isn't just a weight thing, it's a major health issue. Not to say I still don't cheat still at times but, I still try to find the least harmful option. Anyway after all I've been eating lately, every 2 hrs etc. I'll be glad to be able to eat less for a while. 

@ Cashout - do you modify your weight training when you cut? Or you do the same like you posted your routine before?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 18, 2013)

PFM said:


> I am used to getting Cash Boner, this time I got boner looking at his food. (slight homo)



....funny.  I got that too.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dinitrophenol 2,4


----------



## Rip (Jan 18, 2013)

I was eating white meat fish,chicken breast, egg whites, and Isolated whey for protein. > Yams for carbs> Steamed veggies. I cut out protein bars. 
I eventually got down to a 1/4 of a yam per meal, during carb depletion. 
As well, I was taking a Tbsp. of Flax oil every 3 hours.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 18, 2013)

username1 said:


> @ Cashout - do you modify your weight training when you cut? Or you do the same like you posted your routine before?



No - my training remains consistent regardless of cutting or dieting.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 18, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Dinitrophenol 2,4



Username1 - If you have pre-diabetes and pre-existing health concerns DO NOT TOUCH THIS GARBAGE ^^^^


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 19, 2013)

Username1 how does your back 
Feel on the stationary bike?
Have you tried the bike? It's low 
impact And it's all I ever do for cardio.


----------



## username1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually that's great you brought that up, I haven't done the stationary bike recently but, I don't mind riding a bike at all so that's a good option for me to do. Also the chiropractor said it was ok for me to ride the stationary bike and also elliptical. I've done the elliptical and not really have any problems with that either. 



JAXNY said:


> Username1 how does your back
> Feel on the stationary bike?
> Have you tried the bike? It's low
> impact And it's all I ever do for cardio.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just run tren lol


----------



## Rip (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe I'll try that now. Maybe for the summer. Back then, I had never done anything. The prohormones were potent. They are all banned now, probably because they actually worked. My avatar pic is from the same group of photos. 





coltmc4545 said:


> Just run tren lol


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 19, 2013)

User there is lots of different cardio you could do that wont affect your back....maybe Im worng but I finf even a little bit of cardio is better to cut than no cardio.  you wont have to go crazy


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 19, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Just run tren lol



How can something so right.... seem so wrong? lol

Unless you are doing cardio for heart conditioning - it's not needed to burn fat or cut/lose weight.

Diet is the most important factor. (tren and GH may trump that too lol.)

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Popeye (Jan 19, 2013)

63Vette said:


> *Unless you are doing cardio for heart conditioning - it's not needed to burn fat or cut/lose weight.*


^^^ Bingo^^^


----------



## Popeye (Jan 19, 2013)

63Vette said:


> *Diet is the most important factor*


^^And Bingo^^


----------



## username1 (Jan 20, 2013)

63Vette said:


> How can something so right.... seem so wrong? lol
> 
> Unless you are doing cardio for heart conditioning - it's not needed to burn fat or cut/lose weight.
> 
> ...



I started running GH a month ago and I may be seeing improvement in my visceral area but, it's early on in the day, once I get all bloated by evening from everything I've been eating, I can tell there's much more room for improvement. I realize though that I need to give GH 6 months or so, however, I'm now finding out that with pre-diabetes I shouldn't be running it. I lowered my dose and my BG came down but, still it's in the back of my mind. 

Tren, I don't think I'm anywhere ready for that yet. the next blast npp/tpp is going to be my first experience with 19nor Maybe, eventually after 3 or 4 more blasts but, I would like to be the point where I'm satisfied where things are, and want to go to the next level to run tren. Plus, I'm kinda worried about the sides lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 20, 2013)

I have always heard tren burns bf. I mean you for sure should def count cals and come up short of your number everyday that will work but maybe speed it up with some tren I have heard people say its bs and I heard a convincing study in cattle that says it works. Here is a video that summarizes that study. I have no opinion on it since I have never used it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS5tmscUmkM

I dont know this guys reputation in the BB world how ever I have been watching alot of his videos and he seems to know his shit


----------



## Cashout (Jan 20, 2013)

username1 said:


> I started running GH a month ago and I may be seeing improvement in my visceral area but, it's early on in the day, *once I get all bloated by evening from everything I've been eating*, I can tell there's much more room for improvement. I realize though that I need to give GH 6 months or so, however, I'm now finding out that with pre-diabetes I shouldn't be running it. I lowered my dose and my BG came down but, still it's in the back of my mind.
> 
> Tren, I don't think I'm anywhere ready for that yet. the next blast npp/tpp is going to be my first experience with 19nor Maybe, eventually after 3 or 4 more blasts but, I would like to be the point where I'm satisfied where things are, and want to go to the next level to run tren. Plus, I'm kinda worried about the sides lol



Why are you getting bloated from morning to evening? If this is happening analyze your diet because this should not be the case. What does your diet look like?


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 20, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Why are you getting bloated from morning to evening? If this is happening analyze your diet because this should not be the case. What does your diet look like?



Exactly. ^^^


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

A very common food source: wheat (gluten) effects me, one symptom is bloat. I cut wheat Jan 1 and feel better, look better. Go wheat free for 10 days.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 20, 2013)

Username1 break down your diet
Tell us what you are eating from
The time you get up until the time 
You go to bed. 
Be accurate. The more detailed you 
Are the more accurate the advice
Will be.


----------



## username1 (Jan 21, 2013)

My diet is good because I work with Spongy, I don't think it would be fair to him to post up his diet plan he gave me. However, you should know the usual's, baked chicken breasts, brown rice, ezekial bread, turkey, etc. etc. 

You know actually the "bloating" could be because I drink about 3 liters of water before bed, so maybe by the time I go to bed I look all bloated, it could be from all the water. I don't know, my stomach just does look bigger to me at night when I'm going to sleep. One time I brought it up to 3J when I used to work with him, and he made it sound like it was normal. So, I never really thought about it again.


----------



## Azog (Jan 21, 2013)

username1 said:


> My diet is good because I work with Spongy, I don't think it would be fair to him to post up his diet plan he gave me. However, you should know the usual's, baked chicken breasts, brown rice, ezekial bread, turkey, etc. etc.
> 
> You know actually the "bloating" could be because I drink about 3 liters of water before bed, so maybe by the time I go to bed I look all bloated, it could be from all the water. I don't know, my stomach just does look bigger to me at night when I'm going to sleep. One time I brought it up to 3J when I used to work with him, and he made it sound like it was normal. So, I never really thought about it again.




I have worked with both as well. 3J sucked ass after the first few months. Spongy is a good dude.
I also suffer from bloat later in the day. Not sure if its carbs or what. I drink AT LEAST 2 gallons of water a day. Maybe its too much? Also, hows your sodium intake?


----------



## username1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Azog said:


> I have worked with both as well. 3J sucked ass after the first few months. Spongy is a good dude.
> I also suffer from bloat later in the day. Not sure if its carbs or what. I drink AT LEAST 2 gallons of water a day. Maybe its too much? Also, hows your sodium intake?



Sodium is low, was a 138 on my last blood test i believe, so in range. i look at the sodium content on everything and get the lowest. i don't pick my foods based on taste or enjoyment but, by the nutritional value for regular meals, minus the occasional cheat. when i'm in the store and say i'm trying to buy some seasoning, i will literally pick up each one and look at each and every nutrition label and compare which has the lowest sodium. i do this for every item, rather seasoning, or condiment, or salad dressing, whatever.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 21, 2013)

username1 said:


> Sodium is low, was a 138 on my last blood test i believe, so in range. i look at the sodium content on everything and get the lowest. i don't pick my foods based on taste or enjoyment but, by the nutritional value for regular meals, minus the occasional cheat. when i'm in the store and say i'm trying to buy some seasoning, i will literally pick up each one and look at each and every nutrition label and compare which has the lowest sodium. i do this for every item, rather seasoning, or condiment, or salad dressing, whatever.



User & Azog, what is the goal of each of your respective current diets? Are you bulking, cutting?

The issue of "bloating" by the end of the day is coming from either food-related digestive issues or excessive calories.

From reading your post User, you may have food combination issues - i.e. carbs with proteins and incomplete digestion. I've seen these before. It is most easily identified in a couple of days by separating  your carbs & proteins in separate meals then reintroduce each carb one at a time back into the meals with protien until you identify the offending culprit.

Alternatively, if you are "bulking" this may be just an issue of excessive calories and overwhelming your metabolism and its respective ability to process the volume of food you are consuming.

Water consumption is not likely the issue as H2O is regulated very very efficiently by the body. Even with excessive H2O consumption, your not highly likely to see significant bloat because H2O is absorbed directly in the stomach and will directly filter via the kidneys i.e. you'll urinate like crazy before you actually bloat. 

Either way, worth finding out to help facilitate your goals more beneficently.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 21, 2013)

username1 said:


> My diet is good because I work with Spongy, I don't think it would be fair to him to post up his diet plan he gave me. However, you should know the usual's, baked chicken breasts, brown rice, ezekial bread, turkey, etc. etc.
> 
> You know actually the "bloating" could be because I drink about 3 liters of water before bed, so maybe by the time I go to bed I look all bloated, it could be from all the water. I don't know, my stomach just does look bigger to me at night when I'm going to sleep. One time I brought it up to 3J when I used to work with him, and he made it sound like it was normal. So, I never really thought about it again.



You said you have just begun HGH,* are they Rips? * They will exacerbate the bloating potential. 

LOW sodium is the key!!! Water will not bloat you (as odd as that sounds) in fact it will help lean you out.  Are you confusing extremely full with bloated?

As Cashout and PFM said, isolating things in your diet is easy to do. Look for hidden sodium (cottage cheese and canned meats/tuna are loaded with sodium) and keep drinking plenty. 

You have been given a lot of good advice here from isolating and eliminating gluten to undigested food combinations. 

The fact that your belly is back to 'flat' when you wake up tells me it is something you have ingested that has not digested.

Let us know whenever you solve the mystery brother.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's not the rips since I've had this issue long before I started GH. I don't think it's that I'm extremly full since my last meal of the night is usually just fage greek yogurt and a sweet potato or small snack like fruits, peanuts and peanut butter. Then I'm probably up another hour after this meal before I go to sleep. 

Yes, I'm bulking so I guess that's what it might be the excessive calories. The thing is that even if I weigh myself on a scale, I weigh less early on in the day when I first wake up. Then later on during the day as I eat, my weight starts going up. Like by the end of the night I might be up an extra 4 or 5 pounds. It happened to me once before when I was working with 3J I thought I was gaining when I checked my weight in the evening and he told me to check it in the morning before I've ate any food, so I do it like that now and when I first wake up before I eat, it's at the lowest point.

I will also try to separate the carb/protein thing. The thing is that in the morning when I have breakfast I have both and I don't seem to recall looking overly full like I do in the evenings but, I'm just guessing I could try it just to be sure. 



63Vette said:


> You said you have just begun HGH,* are they Rips? * They will exacerbate the bloating potential.
> 
> LOW sodium is the key!!! Water will not bloat you (as odd as that sounds) in fact it will help lean you out.  Are you confusing extremely full with bloated?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

I know this might not be popular to say but... when I first started i lost 30lbs in fat didnt watch my diet didnt do any cardio... 3 months... it didslow down after lost that weight buuut you can lose weight.


----------

